# A joyful dog picks up her toys



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Very good dog! I have been trying to train Izzy to do that. Lots of work!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

I wonder how much they'd charge me to teach Bentley to do this. It's be worth it


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Adorable


----------



## softballmom (Sep 6, 2011)

Luv this! And boy did she look like she was having fun!


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm amazed that she remembers each place she left a toy too. She's a treasure!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I just love her joyful spirit! I don't enjoy 'housework' that much. :no:


----------



## Jakemyboy (Jan 4, 2012)

Ok....I wanna know how to teach Jake how to do this!! Amazing!


----------



## grn2806 (Jan 18, 2012)

That is really amazing. Now if we could just get our kids to enjoy cleaning that much we'd have it made.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

awww how sweet! Wish I could enjoy "housework" as much as she! LOL


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

How would one go about teaching that???


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

I wish I enjoyed cleaning that much hahahahaha I wish Kahuna would do that! That WILL be added to our "training to do" list haha


----------



## Airborne80 (Feb 13, 2011)

I mean..... just .... WOW!!!!!! The fact that she cleans up is amazing but what I really love is how beautiful she is!!! What a cute face. She is everything that I love about Goldens


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Cute video! How many items can a golden mark...with no prompting she must of picked up six toys all in different locations...very impressive!


Pete


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I can get Chester to put some toys away but not with that enthusiasm or speed!! Wonderful, bless her!


----------

